# R35 GTR ENGINE PIX..



## guness20 (Dec 13, 2003)

<IMG SRC="http://www.autospy.net/autospy/bbs/table/photo/upload/gtr2.jpg">
VQ32DETT : 480PS~500PS
:smokin:


----------



## S2kRob (May 11, 2002)

That looks awesome. Too bad we supposedly have to wait 4 YEARS before it gets inserted into a car.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

do you think those Aluminum Blocks would perform better than cast Iron blocks on the Inlines ??

thanks for the picture somethign to look forward to


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice - haven't seen that mag yet, will have to get down to the book store...

The specs say: 

VQ32DETT
Power output - over 480PS at 7,200rpm
Max Torque - over 58.0 kgm at 4,800rpm
NDIS - Nissan Direct Ignition System
with Turbo Charger Motor Assist and twin turbos

   

:smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Dave

That's from holiday auto ..... about 6 months ago


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Z32 Fairlady (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry just joined...does anyone have a link to this or the pics available? I can't view it link must be dead.


----------



## rx-ion (Aug 12, 2004)

ermmmm is that engin not french trash the same thats in the 350??? topsecret rip em out and put the old inlines in dont they


----------



## Z32 Fairlady (Feb 24, 2004)

Not 100% sure if that is the exact engine going into the car. But from what I've read COSWORTH is assisting with the design. Also Lotus was brought in to help tune the suspension. As for Top Secret, I know for their recent project they utilized a VQ30 engine from a Maxima/Cefiero and stroked it to a 3.2L then twin turbo'd the engine, basically making a VQ32DETT.


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

the QX (A32) in the UK has VQ30 DE. Most notable thing is it has chain driven cams.

In a way i wonder why they dont use the VQ44 (8 cylinder 4.4 litre version of VQ30 as found in Nissan president [there was one at JAE] and some Infinity models) as basis for R35 motor. Slap some turbos on one of those and it would get interesting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

If I won lotto, I would have cosworth make me a 12 cyl block, use a RB26 crank with two sets of VG30 rods, two RB26 heads (one with cams/ports mirrored) and 4 hairdryers to have a RB52DETTTT !!! 1500 bhp no-sweat!!, but he who lives in hope will die fasting, so it'll never happen.


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

rx-ion said:


> ermmmm is that engin not french trash the same thats in the 350??? topsecret rip em out and put the old inlines in dont they


holy shite don't you know that the VQ unit is SAE registered as a Nissan design and acredited to named Nissan engineers!!!
FACT. registration pre dates the French buying into Nissan 
FACT. the VQ is a development of the VE 3.0 unit which has been around for years, and uses some common parts.

Check GT500 specs and you will be ASTOUNDED to see xanvi nismo R34 GTR runs a VQ 3.0. 

Need some help here, can't be bothered to find links, but there's a vid for a VQ powered R34 developed by one of the major tuners... i think it is Topsecret but not 100%


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

brummie said:


> Need some help here, can't be bothered to find links, but there's a vid for a VQ powered R34 developed by one of the major tuners... i think it is Topsecret but not 100%


Yes it is Top Secret and is in there White 34 demo/track car. Not sure how much success they have had with it or whether they done it as an engineering/advertising exercise.

Glen


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

cheers Glen m8


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Pure example of how much people are misinformed and how stupid and pointless opinions are formed. Doesn't take much to find stuff out these days with the internet and all, so pure laziness leads to utter ignorance I suppose.

The guys at Top Secret are a bunch of nutters. Thats the reason they put the VQTT in the ER34 and why they are building a wide-body CPV35 powered by a TT VQ35 and showing it at TAS 2005.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD,

The CPV35 is getting a TT V8 though  
(from the Cima) + 4WD
Can't wait to see that in January.

I think you're right - nutters


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sh1t you're right  Doh!....well there you go! Nutters


----------

